# My new plow problems



## JOEGARF (Jan 27, 2004)

I had a 2004 F-250 crew cab lariat 5.4. It had a western unimount plow. I traded it in on a 2004 F-250 crew cab king ranch diesel. I kept all the plow stuff except for the frame mount. I called to order the new mount and they told me the uni-mount was no longer available for my truck because it had a late build date. They told me I need an ultra mount mount with a adapter to use the unimount plow I have. OK, they sent me the ultra mount and the adapter. I pulled truck in garage today to do the install. I removed bumper and realized the part they sent me is for a 1999-2004 truck. They have another part just for 2004 trucks built after 12-03. Mine was built 3/04. Whatever the changed mid-model year is pretty significant because the mount they sent me is not even close. They asked me on the phone when I ordered it what my build date was and I told them. 

Now, my truck is stuck in the garage all dissasembled, and the snow season is here. I cant set work up until I get this stuff right. I have a morphidite truck, because they offer a special part for a truck that was produced for 6 months. The 05 trucks get a different mount also. 

Question is, why would Ford change the front end mid year knowing the following year a totally redesigned truck was going to debut. Im so aggravated because I have been dealing with the ford dealer and western dealer for a month on these parts and they still sent me the wrong stuff. At least my electricals on the install are done today, but since the ford dealer is paying for the mount, who knows when ill get it. :angry:


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Sorry to here but maybe next time you will start such a project a few months sooner. One way or another my trucksand plows are ready by mid november even if no snow is in sight yet.


----------



## JOEGARF (Jan 27, 2004)

Normally I would have, but I just bought the truck a month ago. Never would have thought it would have been such a problem getting the parts i need for this truck. I use my truck daily, so its not practical for me to bring it in the shop for a day and have someone do the install. Thats why I had the intention of doing it myself on a sunday. If the part guys would have "measured twice and cut once" the truck would have been done today. Now, it might be another week till I get this straight. With the way my lucks been going, we'll get a blizzard in the next few days. Oh well, it might give me some time to install strobes while the truck is down.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

*for help*

hay joe call bruce at CPW and he can help with what you need 18007611700


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I would get that mount from wherever you can as soon as you can

im sure the ford dealer will re-imburse you, one storm will more then pay for the mount.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Joe, your not the only one to get caught by fords little change. I have to deal with that everyday. I either have to explain it to a customer face to face or try and explain it to a sub dealer over the phone, who is usually at the same point you are, truck torn apart and the wrong mount.. theres been a few times ive called western and said "you guys arent going to believe this". They hate it when i call. The biggest problem with selling mounts is that they go by a book and the info you give them. The only ones who know what mount you really need are those of us out back on the shop floor holding a wrench.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not to shed any light on this subject, but I almost went this route. A huge contractor in my area runs about 7 newer SD fords and had to do this with one setup. I just did my 04 Crew F250 with the unimout frame, and was gonna do the ultramount with adapter plate. The guy in my area messed his up 3rd time out, and showed me why. The ultramount frame is up higher and is tucked almost out of sight right on the frame rails. The plowing force is up high as well, the ultramount frame is high. The unimounts hitch pin is the lower pin, and thats why the HD thrust arms are there for reinforcement. Theres no real thrust support with the adapter plate, the unimount mounts to the frame horns and to the rails, seems ALOT stronger to me. I doubt you'd have a problem, but he tweaked his quickly, and got a refund from local western dealer here. The one nice thing is if you go to an ultramount down the road, its already there, and looks 1,000% better than a unimount, I hate having to worry about high parking blocks on this thing......


----------



## JOEGARF (Jan 27, 2004)

Finally got to use the plow setup. Let me just say, the conversion kit sucks. Its sits way too low and it bottoms out on every driveway i go in. With the plow raised the pins are only about 4" off the ground. Not to mention the adapter makes the plow sit a few inches further forward on the truck making it worse for bottoming out. Poor desighn, guess ill have to make it work for now.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

maybe you will run into someone selling a ultramount and you can sell your unimount to someone, the ultra is a nice set up and I have heard some complaints about people using those adaptors and them being too low and not transferring the shock of plowing to the proper places on the truck

maybe you should look into some airbags to raise the front end up when plowing


----------

